# mealworms



## Iluvbugs2 (May 8, 2006)

Someone down the line asked about feeding mealworms to mantids, and I don't think his/her questions was answered. I would like to know myself out of curiosity if people feed mantids mealworms, or if they are good for them at all. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2006)

I have but I don't think they are a good food for mantids. You can hand feed them mealworms though some mantids will go down to the bottom of the enclosure to get the worm if it's moving.


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

I kinda prefer buffalo worms. They grow to a maximum of about 1cm and are pretty much the same as mealworms. Advantages for either are that they're so much easier to handle than crix of FFs- and by the time they've outgrown them, you can put them straight onto decent sized crix - cos i hate the micros :x

Buffalo worms appear to have a slightly softer exoskeleton to mealworms and you can tell that for the first few seconds or so the mantis is just trying to find a chink in the armour. If it gives up, just crush the mealworm a little and feed it manually.


----------



## Jackson (May 9, 2006)

Mealworms are okay for larger mantids.

Giant mealworms or morio worms can hide in the substate and eat a mantis at night if it is close enough to the substrate (i had this happen with my adult grandis about a year ago). Or if a mantis falls during a shed and meal worm will most likely eat/damage it.


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

but then again, what insect wouldn't... crix, roaches... they will all take advantage of a fallen or lazy mantid.


----------



## Jackson (May 9, 2006)

True, i guess i'm biased because i lost my favourite mantis to a mealworm


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

in those situations i feed the prey item to my scorps... those things are evil! - either slice it in two with its pincers, inject it with venom or have it go in headfirst into the meat-grinder jaws... :twisted: - that's the way i get revenge on anything that messes with my mantids!


----------

